# Whole house vs minijet



## Flem (Mar 8, 2011)

Will a whole house filtration system do as good of a job as a minijet system?
Better, worse or comparable?


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 8, 2011)

Should be similar but much less $. Plus the vacuum pump will have other uses.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 8, 2011)

Seeing as how you have many more options for microns it will do much better. Ive heard from many people that the Minijet leaks a lot but thats just here say as I dont have one! The whole house filters can be saved and reused many times over also.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have one and I like it a lot. But that being said - I now have a vacuum pump and when the minijet goes out - i will just use the vacuum pump and setup a filtration system with it.

The vacuum pump is much more versatile: filter, rack, degass, bottling, etc.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 8, 2011)

I own and use both of them. *The whole house is way better hands down*. I reuse my filter over and over, it doesn't leak, its possible to hook up a series of filters and I can filter and bottle in one step. The whole house filter has no mechanical or moving parts but requires a vacuum pump which has several other uses.

The filter pads are a lot cheaper for the mini-jet and you throw them away. Filtering clear wine I have filtered over 24 gallons at a time from both of them. 

With my experience if I had to choose between the two it would be the whole house in a heart beat. Money is not an issue as overall they'll be close in cost.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 8, 2011)

Etc..... Do you have something you need to share with us. If you have more ideas of what to do with it Id love to know!!!!


----------



## Deezil (Mar 8, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Etc..... Do you have something you need to share with us. If you have more ideas of what to do with it Id love to know!!!!



Someone needs to work a vacuum pump and a beer-hat together


----------



## Vanterax (Mar 8, 2011)

Now I'm starting to regret not ordering a WH filter from Wade along with my new pump.


----------



## Flem (Mar 9, 2011)

Vanterax said:


> Now I'm starting to regret not ordering a WH filter from Wade along with my new pump.



It's never too late---right Wade?


----------



## WinoOutWest (Mar 9, 2011)

I've had my pump for a year now but I just did my first vacuum filtering with my home filter setup. Easy as pie and it does make a noticeable difference in my white. Definitely more sparkle.

How/what are you filterers doing with storing your filters between batches. Right now mine are sitting in water. Can I just leave that in the filter housing or should I dry it out?

Cheers!
Darren


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 9, 2011)

I would NOT go the dry route! I lost a $60 filter doing that. I thought it was dry after 10 days and put it away in a open plastic bag on the shelf. Next time I went to use it, it was full of mold. I only got to use it one time.

Two options are either clean it and keep it in a capsule made from pvc filled with a sanitizing solution of k-meta and ctric acid or Let it dry in the open for a week then place in a plastic zip lock bag and place it in the freezer.


----------



## Vanterax (Mar 9, 2011)

Is there anything special to be looking for in regards to whole house filters? I was looking at a Watts unit with two bonus 5 micron filters at Home Depot. Other than finding the right fittings, is this all I need to get?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 9, 2011)

Pretty much, just be aware that all filters are not the same as some will release lots of filter material and some wont. You also want a pressure release button. No carbon filters!!!! Make sure the filters arent treated in any way as some actually have an anti microbial coating. It is called Microban.


----------

